# Stena Discovery



## Fergus 62 (Jun 7, 2004)

This HSS vessel has been lying at Harland and Wolff for well over a year now following her withdrawal from her North Sea route Harwich - Hook of Holland.
Over the past few weeks she has dry docked and had all Stena logos etc removed although she is still carrying the name "Stena Discovery". At 0800 this morning she headed out into the Irish Sea (I assume to undertake trials) and is presently (1305) heading up Belfast Lough back to Belfast.
Does anyone know the immediate future of this HSS. Has she been sold and if so to whom and what region of the world is she off to ?

Fergus 62


----------



## The Ferry Man (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, from Ferries of Norther Europe, she has been sold to Venezualan interests. It is believed she will be more of a freight ferry. There could be a possibilty also of them selling the Voyager as well.

I will keep posted on anything I hear.

The Ferry Man


----------



## Fergus 62 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for that Ferry Man

Fergus 62(Thumb)


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Will be interesting to see how they will make the Atlantic passage.

Need a kind weather window and a lot of fuel. Perhaps fuel tankers on the cargo deck.

Cannot be towed from the bow. Perhaps deck cargo on a semi-submersible liftship

Watch this space!


----------



## OLAU-fan (Dec 16, 2005)

BillH said:


> Will be interesting to see how they will make the Atlantic passage.
> 
> Need a kind weather window and a lot of fuel. Perhaps fuel tankers on the cargo deck.
> 
> ...



This was the last time I saw her. It was at Hook of Holland (The Netherlands) on 13th Januar 2007, after her withdrawal, awaiting for her final journey outbound The Netherlands.









Best regards,

Robert


----------

